# Blaze my new puppy



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

So about a month ago i got myself a GSD puppy. His name is Blaze and he is just absolutely adorable and definitely full of personality. He fits right in with my other shepherd and my shih tzu mix.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Very cute!Welcome!


----------



## Kaiser's Girl (Dec 17, 2014)

Your puppy is so cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Adorable! Wish they weren't so cute.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Cuuuuuutee!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice furry family!! Blaze is adorable!! :wub: Congratulations on adding him to your family!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a nice looking pack you have! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable puppy, congratulations


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*Blaze is 12 weeks old now!*

He has grown so much so far. I am loving every moment with him.:wub:
Here is some pic's on his puppy progress and being on his way to being a big GS.
And even at one point both of his ears were completely up!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great set of pics!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking pup! They grow so fast! Welcome!


----------



## Rowananye (May 6, 2015)

Dat Face! . He is beautiful


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Here a quick update on mr. Blaze next to Athena. He is already grown so much at 15 weeks and fast approaching her in height.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Handsome pup!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You have a real cutie on your hands!


----------



## purplegravity (Mar 1, 2015)

What a cutie!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is the obligatory update on Blaze for reaching 16 weeks which is 4 months. So to commemorate this moment here are the most updated pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness what an adorable pup!!! :wub: I am totally jealous of the wonky ears ... Ruger never had them, I feel slightly gipped 

Love the progression pictures of his growth - they def grow too quickly


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Those ears! I think he may have my Wolf beat in terms of ear size!


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice pup ?


----------



## Sirius Black (May 24, 2015)

*Such A SWEEETYYYY!*

What a sweet puppy! I *LOVE* those ears!

Congrats to your new baby, and congrats to you, as well!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sirius Black said:


> What a sweet puppy! I *LOVE* those ears!
> 
> Congrats to your new baby, and congrats to you, as well!


We need more Sirius updates!!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*The ears is always fun to watch*

The ears is all the rage right now for him, they are so big and adorable. And they do grow too fast just 2 months ago he was smaller than Max (my shih tzu dog) and I am just looking at his photos and i think to myself "where has that little fluff ball gone?" Now replaced is this skinny, big eared, awkward mess of a puppy. I find it so neat to watch him grow but i am already missing him as a little one. My only consolation is when he gets to be an adult. I think he would be just gorgeous when he does get older and bigger.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*I swear*

This photo of him makes him look so much larger than he really is. Athena is not so small herself she is 72 pounds. Then again she likes to slouch compared to Blaze who sits straight up. Funny how that works out. But do enjoy this recent photo of him.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable. They look like they are all a good fit together.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Those. Ears!!!!! Haha ahhh the ear stage.. it was in this stage I thought I should have named Titan, "Radar" instead.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Blaze is adorable!! :wub: You have a great looking pack!!


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Gosh he's so freaking cute!!! So is Athena (love the name)!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*I couldn't resist*

I just couldn't resist taking a pic of this tired pup; I took it before he could open his eyes and look at me. So adorable!!


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm gonna fall over from cuteness overload!! Gorgeous pack you have there


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

What a beautiful family. 

That last picture causes me to have an uncontrollable desire to scoop that pup up for a hug. 

uppy:uppy:


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I love the nap time pic ... and those paws. He's gonna be a big boy


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable. Love those puppy ears!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*new photo's!*

Recently i bought myself a new hd camera since before i was using my phone so here are some new photos of Blaze. Which also include my boyfriends dogs too. A whole pack of 5 dogs lol.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*couple more*

one of it is Blaze in mid bark


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## stephenbethune (Jun 27, 2015)

Good pictures.


----------

